# 2 Week Italy Tour - May 2013



## Sharpslaw (Oct 10, 2012)

Ciao,
I will be touring Italy in late May. Would love suggestions to highlight my travels with old world charm and less tourist hangout spots. I love cappuccinos, any kind of pasta dish and a good panini. Any suggestions for the following cities would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Also, if anyone is in or nearby these cities and want to entertain 2 backpacking adults, drop a note. Showing us your favorite restaurant in person could increase the experience.

Florence
Cinque Terre
Venice
Rome

Many, many thanks!

molto grazie

:clap2:


----------



## douglasphil (Dec 12, 2012)

Rome, Florence, Venice, Cinque Terra, these are the top most places of Italy to visit.


----------



## Sharpslaw (Oct 10, 2012)

I am really struggling finding a spot in Cinque Terre.
Any suggestions?


----------



## drumultaberei (Feb 2, 2010)

Amalfy Coast, Liguria coast, Sienna, Naples, just to add to the previous post


----------



## drumultaberei (Feb 2, 2010)

Sharpslaw said:


> I am really struggling finding a spot in Cinque Terre.
> Any suggestions?


Try La Spezia


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

Wow, have a great time,

I always liked Trastevere when I lived in Rome, a bit rough around the edges, but less touristy if you get off the main road. Also a walk down Via Giulia is a real experience of roman life. Also the bridge near the childrens hospital on the island, there is just something about walking over those bridges along there, its romantic. 

I have heard that la Spezia is very nice.

Venice is awesome, just plain awesome. 

All the best


----------



## Sharpslaw (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Giacomina 

I plan to do as much a possible...


----------



## leolory92 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hy, interested about a property (loft) nearby 5 terre?.....just ask me....
Lory


----------

